# license



## toxict3arz

im about to get my licenses soon .. and well .. i was wondering from some people who took the test already .. wat are some test taking tips that i need

the reason why im asking is becaues i live in torrance adn the torrance dmv .. is known to be the dmv that doesnt allow anyone to pass the first time ... (of course exaggerated mayb they have but i dont kno any that have) and well i want to pass at the torrance dmv the first time i take it

so i wanted to ask for some test taking tips .. such as .. scan the area oftenly .. keep a distance from parked cars .. etc etc


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Have not taken a test in your state, but do know some who are very knowlegeable with that issue. I asked for you and here is what I was given about the areas that cause failure most often:

*Written * - Test taker does not know sign shapes - what each sign means - and the distances from railroads, intersections, and heavy traffic areas to activate signals such as turn signals, etc. Another one that throws some in the written is that they ask when a person can get a license (age) and many who take the test don't know that question.

*Driving Test * - The most common thing that people are failed for is called "rolling stops". This means that the person taking the test goes up to the intersection and comes to a stop, but lets the car tires roll slightly when stopping and then let up on the brake and then go through the intersection. If the tires don't stop completely and grip the road to a stop, you fail the test.

The second one on the driving is the same as the written concerning distance from intersections for activation of turn signals, which lane to be in on a turn from a one way to a one way, etc.

They also mentioned smooth and slow stops by not going too fast into the intersection area before you come to a (remember this word) complete  stop.

That is what I was told so I thought I would pass it on for your test. Hope you make it first time.


----------



## elf

Obey the law *exactly* I got failed for driving like 3 over the speed limit when I had a line of cars as far behind me as I could see (granted it was a twisty road so it wasn't too far). I also got counted off for taking a turn "too sharp" and "too wide". I just think the woman wanted me to fail, because I aced the written part, and I'm a pretty good driver, but they don't grade on the smoothness (or fun) of the ride.


----------



## toxict3arz

what if for instance it was raining .... and ur going at the speed limit .. but the other cars are going faster

do u go with the flow of the traffic .. do u go slower than the speed limit becauase its unsafe .. or keep going at the speed limit?

same when its not raining..

when ur going ur speed limit .. but the flow of traffic is must faster .. and ur holding up the cars behind u .. do u go faster or keep going at speed limit?


----------



## elf

Under normal driving circumstances I would speed up, but during the driving test always obey the speedlimit exactly. If it's raining you may even consider going a little slower. 

Its hard because when people get behind you and start riding your bumper because you're doing the speedlimit (which is abnormally slow for some reason) you want to speed up...but don't. They will count off for it.


----------



## Guest

Hi,

You might want to take the one elf is talking about to heart. One mile per hour over the speed limit will cause you to fail. Don't worry about the cars behind you and if raining.....go below the speed limit. Also consider that from the angle the person who is riding with you can see, if you are going the speed limit exactly, it might look faster from their position in the car. I think (and elf might help guide you on this also) that I would try to stay a minimum of five mph under the speed limit while you are taking the driver portion as a precaution. Elf, do you have any guidance on that fact or is this being too overly cautious?


----------



## elf

That's not too overly cautious. I remember driving and watching her write stuff down the second my speedometer popped above 30, even if it was just a little. If you try and keep it right at 30 chances are you'll probably forget at some time and you'll get counted off. Anyway if you don't pass you can always try again...just be careful and obey all the laws to a


----------



## toxict3arz

icic okay thnx guys ill keep that in mind

let me know if there are some other obvious errors i should avoid or some other commonly made mistakes . k thnx


----------



## Snoopdogie187

In about two months i will be taken my driving test, passed the written test preffectly, anyway for NJ, the dmv that i will be tested at there is one person who is said to fail almost everyone, and i know some1 who had him that failed. they said one reason they failed was because the guy said to turn on to a road, but there wasnt enough time to turn, so wut is the best way to deal with someone like that if i get him. Also is there any advantages for useing a manual transmission over an automatic?


----------



## Midnight Tech

Go automatic! When my mom took her test (long ago), the tester told her to stop - so she does. Hits the brake only and chokes the car down. He told her "Well that's one way to stop...."
It was close to quitting time so she passed the test!


----------



## elf

If they tell you to do something and you don't have time, don't do it. If you slam on your brakes and try and turn real fast you will probably get counted off. 

As far as manual vs automatic, the main difference is enjoyment. I like driving a manual much more than an automatic.


----------



## kodi

I have followed this thread with interest and it seems the Tests are much the same in Australia as the USA. I drove semi-trailers and B doubles for just on 35 years and had to pass my car licence test then my truck licence test then my semi and then my B-double test so I have plenty of experience.
The advice you have got here is spot on.
Drive an auto (it saves you the embareshment of crashing gears if you panic it also makes it easier for hill starts .
ALWAYS keep 5 mph under the speed limit.
Look and give the impression that you know what you are doing and am in complete control.
Dont let other impatient motorist panic you just be polite ,you can give them the finger etc after you are licenced. 
Leave a bigger distance between you and the car infront in wet weather
Good luck

EDIT don't forget to let us know how you went.


----------



## crazijoe

OK, I need to throw my 2 cents in. Always drive under the speed limit. The people that are passing you when you are driving the speed limit, during the test, are the ones breaking the law. Slower traffic to the right. When making turns, make sure you turn into the closest lane. (I.E. when turning right onto a four lane road, always turn into the right lane, not the left lane. 
A mistake I made, when turning left at an intersection, do not cut across other lanes (the turn lane of the road you are entering).
If you have cars parked on the street, the side of the street with no cars parked have the right-of-way.


----------



## toxict3arz

interesting ... well i ahve learned a lot in this thread ... but i have a question

my fren got marked off points for driving too close to a parked car while he was driving through a residential area ... 

and well so lets say you are driving and the car is really close to you .. are you allowed to cross over to the other lane if there are no cars in sight? .. or juss stay in your lane and but farthest from the parked cars? 

and in the same situation .. would i get marked off if i go really slow while a car is coming from the opposing side .. and the parked car is too close?


----------



## elf

One more thing I thought of, when you pull up to a red light stop behind the white line, not on it. I got counted off becuase I stopped on the line, and I also got counted off for not stopping at the right spot at a stopsign.


----------



## V0lt

> and well so lets say you are driving and the car is really close to you .. are you allowed to cross over to the other lane if there are no cars in sight? .. or juss stay in your lane and but farthest from the parked cars?


If I were in your position, I'd keep as far right as you can while still being comfortable with the parked cars. 

If you find yourself in a position where you need to slow down in order to get past an oncoming car, I can almost guarantee you won't get marked off for it. Drive as if there were snow on the ground- I mean, really be cautious and look it. 

Another most common one- _emphasize_ your stops. Don't make it so that it throws you forward into the seat, but do let the guy know that you came to a complete stop every time.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

Listening to the radio while I drive, especially if I am taken the test can calm me down and helps me focus on driving better. I heard that during the test you can not have the radio on, so what is your opinion or experiences on this? Just so you know it would just be a radio station which I would try to keep as low as possible, and I know that I will not even touch or look at the radio.


----------



## crazijoe

toxict3arz said:


> interesting ... well i ahve learned a lot in this thread ... but i have a question
> 
> my fren got marked off points for driving too close to a parked car while he was driving through a residential area ...
> 
> and well so lets say you are driving and the car is really close to you .. are you allowed to cross over to the other lane if there are no cars in sight? .. or juss stay in your lane and but farthest from the parked cars?
> 
> and in the same situation .. would i get marked off if i go really slow while a car is coming from the opposing side .. and the parked car is too close?


If there is a marked centerline, under no circumstances cross that line. It is against the law to cross the centerline. Therefore you would be penalized on the test. If there isn't a marked centerline (most residential streets do not have marked centerlines) then I believe you should be able to drive over the center to pass any parked vehicles. 
If a vehicle is parked to far into the line of traffice that forces you to cross the centerline to pass it then that vehicle is parked illegally and this should not penalize you.


----------



## toxict3arz

ic okay thnx a lot for your help ... imma take my licenses in 3 days!!!! NEED MORE ADVICE !!!! 

haha please keep it coming .. for me and the ones tat are about to take it


----------



## Midnight Tech

elf said:


> One more thing I thought of, when you pull up to a red light stop behind the white line, not on it. I got counted off becuase I stopped on the line, and I also got counted off for not stopping at the right spot at a stopsign.


My drivers ed teacher always told us to stop at a light or a stop sign with our front bumper at or not quite to that white line if there was one or even with the stop sign post if there wasn't a line.


----------



## elf

Yea that sounds right, I think I stopped with my wheels on the line, and at the stopsign I didn't pull far enough forward...I think she wanted me to fail (which I did).


----------



## toxict3arz

honestly .. i have a strong feeling that im going to forget most of these stuff while im actually doing it ... ill try to repeat it over in my head and try to memorize them ...


----------



## elf

Don't think too hard, you know the laws just obey them exactly, and be overly cautious. If by some chance you fail, it doesn't say anything about your ability to drive, as far as I'm concerned. I failed and I like to think I'm a pretty competent driver.


----------



## crazijoe

It all boils down to Plain Common Sense.


----------



## Snoopdogie187

So what does everyone think about listening to the radio. Please see me last post for more details.


----------



## toxict3arz

haha honestly .. there has been a debate i think about how radios are like cell phones .. = they are distractive (when changing stations and stuff) 

so my suggestion ... stay away from radio ..even though i havent taken my test yet .. i would stay away from turning on the radio


----------



## elf

I would actually have to agree with toxic. I like the radio a lot but it can be a distraction...

As long as you are in test I would leave it off, but as soon as he/she gets out turn it on and turn it UP (just don't wreck)!


----------



## toxict3arz

hey i heard from a friend ... about how if you dont get any tickets or get into any accidents in 10 years then you get a special kind of driver licenses card ... is that a fact or rumor?? my friend told me that it was probably a rumor .. but did anyone else hear about this?


----------



## crazijoe

toxict3arz said:


> hey i heard from a friend ... about how if you dont get any tickets or get into any accidents in 10 years then you get a special kind of driver licenses card ... is that a fact or rumor?? my friend told me that it was probably a rumor .. but did anyone else hear about this?


In my state, if you didn't get an accident or ticket since your last license renewal. you don't have to take the test. They just issue you a new license.


----------



## toxict3arz

oic ... im in california btw .. sorry i didnt mention earlier .. 

so anyone else know anything about this?


----------



## toxict3arz

ahhh its the day of my test and the road is wet

and weather.com says its going to rain in my city ... sigh but the sun is high up right now so please dry the road and dont rain til night time 

and wish my luck guys ..


----------



## V0lt

good luck, drive more slowly since it's raining (it rained like mad the day I took my test).


----------



## toxict3arz

yaya i passed!!


----------



## elf

congrats! :beerchug:artytime:beerchug:artytime:beerchug:


----------



## Snoopdogie187

way to go. I figured i would post a game that is related to this topic. good luck in it.

Raod Test (Its a game)


----------



## toxict3arz

thnx a lot guys for your help

but the funny thing is .. my tester dude .. was looking out the window most of the test

and it was only like a 10 min test

and i would say about 7 minutes of it .. he was looking out the window


----------

